
Ted Kaczynski (UNABOMB) was a genius - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6478930533844873216
======
NPMaxwell
For more on Kaczynski's evolution, see
[https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2000/06/harvard...](https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2000/06/harvard-
and-the-making-of-the-unabomber/378239/)

I've been curious how participation in Murray's experiment influenced other
Harvard grads -- Americans with influence -- in the 1960's and '70's.

